# Battery Powered Rotisserie Motor



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.accentshopping.com/product.asp?PN=Durable_Battery_Rotisserie_Motor&MN=Modern_Home_Products&TN=Grill_Accessories&P_ID=150351&strReturnUrl=/search.asp>>>numPage=

What do ya think?

PS can somebody fix the link above so it's clickable?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*fixed!*

should work now..

motor


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

http://www.accentshopping.com/search.asp?strSQ=rotiss&search=Search

Here you go SI.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wht Not shouldnt be any different than any other rotissory battery life depentdent on amount of resistance ofcourse. The real question would be what would it take to hack in a motion sensor.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the links, guys!



slightlymad said:


> Wht Not shouldnt be any different than any other rotissory battery life depentdent on amount of resistance ofcourse. The real question would be what would it take to hack in a motion sensor.


Sounds like a job for (insert hero music here) Otaku!


----------

